# Show off your Vesture_of_Blood lights



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Venture of Blood makes some cool Maglite mods. Here are mine:




.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 4, 2015)

Can you tell us about the one on the right?


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought someone might ask about that. I'll see if I can find my notes when I get home later today.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 4, 2015)

more, I remember the original sale post on that one. I so so wanted it. I was jealous that mag snagged it. Lol
here is a link in the mean time 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403772-FS-6-000-lumen-Maglite-(-Price-drop!)-SOLD


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks, Str8, I was looking for that.

I recall it was a 9 XM-L emitter and D size IMR batteries were recommended.


----------

